# Dental Emergenies in a SHTF scenario



## whyspers (Apr 10, 2012)

Several weeks ago as I was placing an order on Amazon, I noted that they carried various emergency dental products, such as








Emergency Dental Kit http://www.amazon.com/Travelers-Sup...316C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335208164&sr=8-1

and








Temparin Filling Material for Fillings & Crowns http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=emergency+dental+filling

Here is a link to a whole list of items they carry (note this is NOT an affiliate link. I get nothing if you click on it, and could not care less whether you order something or don't. This is for informational purposes only, and I'm sure these products are carried in a number of places.)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=emergency+dental+filling

I had forgotten all about it it until I received an email this morning talking about Dental Care in an Emergency http://www.thereadystore.com/emerge...um=email&utm_campaign=ep101&utm_content=blog1

Finally, a video from ThePatriotNurse taking about The Role of Dental Health in Survival 




I am one of those folks who absolutely HATE going to the dentist, but I would strongly urge all of us to keep up with our dental care, and also to have things on hand for an emergency. I can remember what it feels like to have a tooth ache, and can't quite recall anything that has ever been that painful.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

if you look out there on the net you will find WHEN THERE IS NO DENTIST I highly recommend. I went to attach some pdf of it but the forums wont let me


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

Great links. Thanks.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

Read your post and decided to check out the books on sale at the local community college library, and just as I suspected I was able to pick up a lot of information on dentistry. Text books for 25 cents. Nice thread.


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

Add Special Operations Forces Medical Handbook to your library. It is pretty pricey but worth the money.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

Whoa! 306 on amazon. Only 11 for the paperback. I'm ordering that now. The full edition will be my next big purchase. I don't have any medical books yet.


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

I know right. They had one for $99 but I guess that is gone. If I only had a connection in the book world still.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a lot of connections because I love to read but they always look at me like I'm nuts when I tell them why I went from James Patterson to Tom Brown lol.


----------



## Dreams (Mar 27, 2012)

I would start off with getting all my teeth fixed and done before SHTF...keep kits on hand for 
'future" issues


----------



## Thewayne (May 14, 2012)

i have regular pain in my teeth, then i try some good dental solutions & now i am fine.


----------



## Durogity (May 10, 2012)

I also noted when at amazon (isn't amazon great for prepping lol) that emergency dentil kits are available, and have added some of them to my wish list there lol


----------



## preop (Jun 7, 2012)

I have always been so glad that I opted for dentures at age 21!  It's saved me thousands of $ and a lot of pain and lost time.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Thewayne said:


> i have regular pain in my teeth, then i try some good dental solutions & now i am fine.


My husband knew a guy who died from a tooth infection/abcess. The infection went to his brain. 
Good to know there are products on line to buy, but, I wouldnt want to find out the hard way.


----------



## radmers (Feb 17, 2014)

I know its not much but in a pinch a whole clove can be put on the tooth to relieve pain.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

have a regular dental check up NOW before TSHTF, over here we go every 6 months, I had a tooth out last week and I'm expecting to lose another on my next check up in January 2015. I've only got 8 teeth left.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I talked to my daughter about this . She is a dentist with extensive experience in 3rd world countries, doing dental work without electricity or running water. They use a small gas generator for the hand held Xray machine and for drilling. But mostly the work is extractions. In her opinion, the stop gap measures (temporary fillings and crown cement) are not going to hold you for very long. There are not going to be dentists out there with portable chairs to do drilling for fillings, much less Xray units. Most dental problems are going to need extraction, plain and simple. The only question is with or without Lidocaine. She is putting together a basic emergency dental kit, which will have extraction forceps, syringes, needles and Lido.

Baglady, you are absolutely correct. An abscessed tooth can kill you. BigPaul, you are also absolutely correct - get your teeth in top shape now and keep them that way.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

I didn't go to a dentist for many years that's why I have lost so many teeth, plus too many sweets as a child, when I was born rationing was still in force.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

preop said:


> I have always been so glad that I opted for dentures at age 21!  It's saved me thousands of $ and a lot of pain and lost time.


I was wondering if somebody was going to mention that...
I don't recommend having all your teeth pulled if you don't need it done.
However...A trip to the dentist every two to five years or so for a reline (if needed) and mouth cancer screening and you are GTG.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't know about the USA but in England if we don't go to a dentist at least once a year we get "struck off" the dentist's list and end up with no dentist, only option then is to go to a hospital if we need urgent treatment.


----------

